# Metalic Taste



## 15405 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have been experiencing a constant metalic taste in my mouth throughout the day. Can that be a sign of GERD?


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

It could be. I have not had that symptom.I know some people get alot of saliva or brash they call it.


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Revisiting an old post here.I have not been officially diagnosed with GERD, just been told that I have acid reflux in conjunction with my IBS.So, I'm a novice when it comes to some of the ins and outs of reflux, and it seems that some of my new symptoms might be related?Anyway, I sometimes have a funny taste in my mouth though I can't really say what it tastes like.Over the past few weeks my tongue feels so dry and raw. Kind of like I"m dehydrated.And I continue to have my sore throat here and there, ear 'stuffiness', etc.I guess some of this could be allergies, though I've also been told that allergies could turn out to be reflux problems.So my questions are: does anyone else get the raw tongue feeling? the ear stuffiness? the weird mouth tastes?If so, could you provide some specifics? I'm trying to figure out if my symptoms might be similar.Thus far I've taken no meds, except the occasional OTC stuff. I'm sick of going to the doctor, but am thinking about making another appt if these new symptoms stick around.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Well, I certainly had the metallic taste and occassionally an equally metallic "smell" to my farts.If the reflux comes as a culmination of indigestion, you ought to give the flavonoids a try. They seem to rectify the digestion, rather than messing with the acids.Mark


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Well my problem is that I can't tell what I have. After reading up on reflux, and silent reflux, and all the other refluxes I just can't seem to fit my symptoms into a specific category.I don't have a lot of burping, and very minimal burning in my chest. Most of the time it just seems like a very low level of sore throat, stuffiness, weird taste, etc. And I said that I was going to give your flavonoids a try, but didn't. The info is still in my planner, but I keep putting it off.To tell the truth I hate meds. I hate vitamins and BC pills and even OTC stuff. And I'm overwhelmed by the number of meds that I have been recommended -- BC pills to help the IBS during that time of month, nexium for my possible reflux, bentyl for the spasms, high dose ibuprophen for the pain.I'm sure I'm preaching to the choir here though.Maybe I'll be daring and try some


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

> quote:Originally posted by patience2:To tell the truth I hate meds. I hate vitamins and BC pills and even OTC stuff. And I'm overwhelmed by the number of meds that I have been recommended


I felt like that, too, during the 70s and 80s...a real Mr. Natural, here, even as my health got worse and worse. When I saw what appeared to be cholesterol blockages on my x-rays, then it hit home. I was 50 years old and could see the end coming, without even considering the 10 years of bad bowels that preceeded it. I can't believe how much of the GI disorder I could have eliminated just with calcium, alone! (In my pants, in the bushes, constantly worried...) That should be in every doctor's playbook. Finding the original cause hardly matters, finding a treatment that actually makes you healthier is so much more important. What has become apparant through this, is that Big Food does not even care if the crop has vitamins and minerals or not, just can they get it to your table, looking good, for as little as possible. If you are going to give your body an opportunity to heal itself, you have to get enough nutrition into the bloodstream to accomplish that. Experiencing that--because I certainly didn't believe it at the time--was the turning point for me. Yes, my wife and I have a small pile of supplements twice a day--and yes, I wish I didn't have to do this--but I know from blood tests and the number of problems I no longer have, and how I am now able to live my life, just how important they are.The way I look at it, meds should be the solution of last resort. Change your diet if you can, because what you are eating is obviously not keeping you healthy. Add supplements, because you don't know what you are actually consuming, anyway. (There was something in yesterday's paper about studies that indicated a 50% reduction in breast cancer and 65% in colorectal cancer from adequate levels of vitamin D alone. Here in Canada, and also in the Northern States, over half the year the sun is not at a sufficient angle to deliver that to us, and when it is, we are urged to cover up because of skin cancer. We won't need the treatments if we don't have the disease.) Then, if you still don't see results, either decide to live with it or find a medicine that will treat the symptoms. The sooner you start, the longer you will feel better.It really is possible but you really have to make that decision yourself. Try it. You have nothing to lose.Mark


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, I certainly love a man who backs his statements up with some actual facts! You're right, I do have nothing to lose. And I guess I could just as easily stop if its not working for me. I think part of it is the anxiety over the idea that any pill could actually give me more horrible symptoms!Alright. I will make an order, and give it a try. If it works, I will submit your name for the nobel.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Cool. My teachers would be so amazed.Mark


----------

